

Why I Left Yahoo for a Startup - richtaur
http://richter.paletteswap.com/why-i-left-yahoo-for-a-startup/

======
amoeba
Good on you for taking the plunge and getting something produced.

But is anyone else strongly opposed to automated Twittering and all other
automated status updates?

